# Just when I thought Beto couldn't get any more stupid...



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

....he turns around and proves me wrong. I was unaware the IQ scale went down into negative numbers.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Gosh, could you be a bigger dope?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

How did he ever become a "TEXAS" congressmen?? Let alone a presidential candidate?? Think just a little before you vote next time. Before we end up with anymore idiots in office, like the squad and this fricken moron.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Beto "fake Mexican" is doing what all the commies are doing. Running with ideas that only 20% of citizens at best support. 2020 is working to be a slaughter for the dumbs.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> How did he ever become a "TEXAS" congressmen?? Let alone a presidential candidate?? Think just a little before you vote next time. Before we end up with anymore idiots in office, like the squad and this fricken moron.


Easy answer on the POTUS candidate. Beto "Fake Mexican" got a ton of $ from all over the communist world when running against Cruz. Beta male had tons of cash that he did not spend and decided that America needed a pot smoking skate boarding commie tard as POTUS. You have dumb dolts like Harris and Spartacus doing the same in getting money from their commie supporters in running for POTUS that they will use for re-election to the Senate.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chipper said:


> ....... Think just a little before you vote next time. Before we end up with anymore idiots in office, like the squad and this fricken moron.


So who do we vote for when they're ALL idiots?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Really??? You didn't think Beto could get more stupid?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> ....he turns around and proves me wrong. I was unaware the IQ scale went down into negative numbers.


Ahhh, . . . Back Pack, . . . my friend, . . . I think when you expressed doubt as to how or if he could get or act any more stupid:

I really think he may have taken it as a challenge.

And you of course know he was right, . . . he could and did do it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> Ahhh, . . . Back Pack, . . . my friend, . . . I think when you expressed doubt as to how or if he could get or act any more stupid:
> 
> I really think he may have taken it as a challenge.
> 
> ...


So is there a Go-Fund-Me type of thing I could set up for him to help him raise his IQ back to (at least) zero?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well boys …. we are talking about Texas, now aren't we? Everything is bigger in Texas, even dumbasses.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Beto boy toy was elected in a district with a high demographic of Mexicans, both illegal and legal. His donations where from largely out of state Hollywood socialists and lefty power brokers. He is the poster child for free shit socialism and a shameless culture thief. And yes, being from Texas, he is the biggest of dumbasses.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If you have ever been to El Paso, you see real quick .... it ain't Texas.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Founding Fathers would tell us we have a moral God given right to revolt at this point. This country was set up to give us the rights to life, liberty and property that come from God. And if those rights are denied, we have a God given right to revolt.


----------

